# Problem enabling WLAN card



## Carcrashlullaby (Apr 24, 2011)

Trying to get a wireless usb adapter to work on my mac. I installed the drivers, plugged in the adapter, and opened the utility. I then got a message to "enable WLAN card in network item of system preferences". I go to network preferences and the window is blank. The device shows up under System Profiler so it is being recognized somewhat. All other answers I have found in other forums stop at the network preferences suggestion but I can't seem to get anything to show up there. This is on a g4 tower. the adapter is made by EnGenius. There are mac specific drivers included with the device. And when I say the network preferences window is blank, it really is blank. No separators, no anything, just the menu bar at the top that says "network", the navigation buttons and search field with empty space below. Any ideas?


----------



## oldmanmac (Apr 24, 2011)

Try restarting with the adapter in place. Have an old G4 Imac with a wifi usb adapter and that is what I had to do to get mine to work.


----------



## Carcrashlullaby (Apr 25, 2011)

Tried that with the same result. This adapter has been tested on another system, so it is verified to work.


----------



## adamvaldez (May 2, 2011)

ok can you tell me what was the system confi and operating system on which you have tested it? Also provide me the model number and chip number (if you can)


----------



## oldmanmac (May 2, 2011)

Sorry wrong reply!


----------



## adamvaldez (May 2, 2011)

Two possibly.

1. Hardware issue. (USB Not working)
2. Operating system issue.

Now if it is a OS problem than it's very hard to find the problem and fix it. It's searching a pin in sea. You will end up searching for solution and waste hrs and hrs of time. My recommendation will be to re-install operation system.


----------

